# Sunday Special - Can I Have a Date??



## luckytrim (Feb 16, 2020)

Sunday Special - Can I Have a Date ?? 

1. In what year did the Bolshevik Revolution  begin?
  a. - 1916
  b. - 1918
  c. - 1915
  d. - 1917
2. In what year did King John accept the Magna  Carta?
  a. - 1215
  b. - 1015
  c. - 1115
  d. - 1315
3. On what date did Germany invade Poland, thus beginning  World War II?
  a. - November 1, 1939
  b. - October 1, 1939
  c. - September 1, 1939
  d. - August 1, 1939
4. What year did the Battle of Hastings occur?
  a. - 1166
  b. - 1066
  c. - 1266
  d. - 1366
5. If you're a fan of rhymes, then you should know what year  Christopher 
Columbus sailed the ocean blue?
6. The Visigoths sacked the Roman Empire in what  year?
  a. - 510 A.D.
  b. - 310 A.D.
  c. - 410 A.D.
  d. - 210 A.D.
7. What year did a United States astronaut first walk on the  moon?
8. The American Civil War ended on April 9, 1865 at Appomattox  Courthouse. 
Where is Appomattox Courthouse located?
9. FDR died in what year ?
10. The French Revolution began with the storming of the  Bastille, in what 
year ?
  a. - 1759
  b. - 1769
  c. - 1779
  d. - 1789
11. What is the day that "will live in infamy"?
12. The Constitution of the USA was adopted in what year  ?
  a. - 1777
  b. - 1782
  c. - 1787
  d. - 1792
13. Mao Zedong took control of China on October 1, of what  year ?
  a. - 1947
  b. - 1949
  c. - 1951
  d. - 1953
14. What year saw the tearing down of the Berlin  Wall?
  a. - 1983
  b. - 1985
  c. - 1987
  d. - 1989
15. We lost the King of Rock and Roll on August 16, in what  year ?
16. Fort Sumter was attacked, and the American Civil War began  in what year 
?
17. President John F. Kennedy was assassinated in what year  ?
18. The Agreement between Israel and Egypt at Camp David to  end hostilities 
open diplomatic relations took place in what year  ?
  a. - 1972
  b. - 1974
  c. - 1976
  d. - 1978
19. What year saw South Africa emerging from apartheid  with  Nelson Mandela 
as its president ?
  a. - 1994
  b. - 1995
  c. - 1996
  d. - 1997
20. The `Euro' became the official currency of 12 European  countries in what 
year ?
  a. - 2001
  b. - 2002
  c. - 2003
  d. - 2004
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. - d
2. - 1215
3. - - c
4. - b
5. - 1492
6. - c
7. - 1969
8. Virginia
9.- 1945
10. - d
11. December 7, 1941
12. - c
13. - b
14. - c
15. - 1977
16. - 1861
17. - 1963
18. - d
19. - a
20. - b


----------

